What are your favourite sci-fi  books? - pskittle
======
mattkevan
Anything by Alastair Reynolds - his Revelation Space series is great, and
House of Suns is a fantastic one-off. He's probably the closest to Ian Banks
in creating galaxy-spanning civilisations across eons of time.

Ian MacDonald is another good one. My favourite of his is The Dervish House,
but his others are definitely worth reading.

Charles Stross is good. Didn't get on with Accelerando, but his Laundry books
are a fun mix of HP Lovecraft/Len Deighton/IT Crowd. Halting State and Rule 34
are good explorations of pervasive augmented reality and intelligent
algorithms. Also Glasshouse as an exploration of post-singularity society.
Never managed to finish a Cory Doctorow book though.

I found William Gibson's Bigend trilogy a slog, but I really enjoyed The
Peripheral - it's a fun read.

Enders Game and Speaker for the Dead by Orson Scott Card are fantastic, but
the remaining books suffer from diminishing returns (with the possible
exception of Ender's Shadow). There are a lot of books in the series, but
basically, the series finishes wherever you get bored reading it.

Anything by China Mieville is well worth your time.

Oh, I also really enjoyed Elizabeth Bear's Jacobs Ladder trilogy, set on a
generation ship where the inhabitants have forgotten who they are and where
they're going.

For some older stuff:

The Stars my Destination by Alfred Bester – I was surprised at how good it is
and how well it stands up. I couldn't believe it was written nearly 50 years
ago.

The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein - possibly my favourite of
his. I want to start a lunar revolution with a sentient mainframe...

I'm currently working my way through all the Hugo Award winners, from 1953 up,
and there's some real gems there.

~~~
thekaleb
I 2nd _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_.

------
everyone
I have _strong_ opinions about this. My criteria for a book being science
fiction and not fantasy is that is must be based on scientific thinking. The
author must have done some work to determine whether whats happening in his
book is at least plausible according to real science, and then work out the
details of how it would actually function. So I regard most "science fiction"
books and almost all "science fiction" films as really being fantasy.
Essentially they are works of fantasy or dramatic fiction re-skinned with
lasers and aliens instead of magic and goblins (to a great or lesser extent).

So dune is a great book but it is 90% fantasy, there is only a little bit of
research done by the author on desert ecosystems.

My favourite real science fiction author is Arthur C clarke. some good books
by him...

earthlight

the fountains of paradise

islands in the sky

the sands of mars

rama

songs of distant earth

Also would recommend accelerando by Charles Stross and the mars series by Kim
Stanley Robinson

~~~
akkartik
When I read your comment I'm strongly reminded of myself ten years ago. I held
almost exactly the same view on hard scifi, and was similarly obsessed with
Arthur C Clarke. But I've since loosened my definition of scifi for a couple
of reasons:

a) I now think of scifi as any work intended to do more than tell a story or
explore a world. Focussing on just hard scifi causes great works of social and
sociology fiction like The Dispossessed to be left without a clear pigeonhole.
Which is a great pity, IMO.

Perhaps the biggest chunk that gets miscategorized is cyberpunk; works like
Snow Crash and Hardwired are clearly about more than whether the ending is
happy or sad, or whether the hero gets the girl. Doesn't seem right to
categorize them as fantasy. Better to narrow Arthur C Clarke into the sub-
category of hard scifi. Loosening my uptight definition caused me to better
appreciate Snow Crash in particular on a second reading a decade later. It's
aged wonderfully.

You could even imagine a book with fantasy 'props' that feels scifi-like. I
haven't seen it yet, but I have no doubt it can be done. (Any recommendations
from others?)

b) Not even everything Arthur C Clarke wrote was hard. Rama series, c'mon! Kim
Stanley Robinson is a great author, but I fail to see how he's 'more hard'
than Asimov or Heinlein. Somebody described the Red Mars series to me as a
reality show with dune buggies, and that seems about right. You certainly
couldn't call it 'more hard' than Anathem.

Anyways, for hard scifi readers the top author today is probably Greg Egan.
That I think everybody can agree on. I have other recommendations elsewhere on
this thread.

~~~
antimagic
You might try Mordant's Need by Stephen Donaldson for a fantasy-skinned,
scifi-like approach. The magic in the books is based around mirrors, and a
large part of the book is spent researching how the mirrors actually are
working, what are their limitations and possibilities.

~~~
akkartik
Purchased.

It occurs to me that the opposite category is also quite interesting. Books
like Hammerfall and Snow Queen by Joan Vinge are fantasy with scifi elements
that are hard to dismiss.

------
auggierose
Philip K. Dick (Ubik, Man in the high castle, Flow my tears the police man
said)

Frederik Pohl (Gateway, the Space Merchants)

Ursula K. Le Guin (The Dispossessed, Left Hand of Darkness)

Iain M. Banks (Culture novels)

You will find many Sci-Fi treasures by just going through
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SF_Masterworks](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SF_Masterworks)

~~~
antimagic
Those are my favourite two Ursula Le Guin novels too :) Very well thought-
through effects of technology on culture.

------
ajuc
Neal Stephenson "Anathem"

Stanisław Lem "Cyberiad", "Solaris", "Futurologists' convent"

Greg Egan "Permutation City"

Jacek Dukaj "Black Oceans"

Iain M. Banks "Algebraist" (I read some books from culture series, but IMHO
culture is just too overpowered to make an interesting story possible - you
basicaly read to see at which point they will show their full superiority, and
it doesn't work for me)

~~~
circlefavshape
The Algebraist is my favourite Iain M. Banks book too - the breadth of
imagination in it is amazing

I think Surface Detail is my favourite Culture novel. Many Iain Banks books
(regular fiction as well as sci-fi) are really just wish-fulfillment stories,
but they're so stylish and fun to read that I love them (plus there's usually
at least one very insightful rant by a minor character to be found in nearly
every book)

~~~
ajuc
My favorite Culture story is actually fanfic - "Culture explores Warhammer 20k
universe".

------
joelanders
Stumbled across and started reading A. E. van Vogt's "The World of Null-A"
last night.

Super trippy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_of_Null-A](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_of_Null-A)

[http://www.amazon.com/World-Null--E-Van-
Vogt/dp/0765300974/](http://www.amazon.com/World-Null--E-Van-
Vogt/dp/0765300974/)

~~~
jfoucher
Null-A is probably the Van Vogt's most famous book, but others are great as
well, I loved "Slan" from the same author :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slan)

------
secstate
Just finished reading "Fiasco" by Stanislaw Lem. Between that "Cyberiad" I
feel like Lem doesn't get enough credit. Maybe part of it is not being in the
Western European writer's camp?

At any rate, I would say:

Moon is a Harsh Mistress, Heinlein

The Dispossessed, Le Guin

The Stars My Destination, Bester

Childhood's End, Clarke

Stand out as some of my favorites. I'm pretty terrible at making top-5 lists,
but those stand out as ones that I would read again in a heartbeat if there
weren't already 50 books on the floor next to my bed waiting for me :)

~~~
huxley
If people knew of him at all, I'm afraid the Solaris films really damaged
people's perceptions of Lem's work.

I've been reading his stuff since 1986 and he can be as innovative and
experimental as Philip K Dick, JG Ballard, or Thomas Pynchon while still being
fun and readable.

------
pelario
Most of Asimov's books, specially:

* Foundation Series / Robot Series / Empire Series

* The Gods Themselves

------
macmac
Anything by Iain M. Banks. Start with "The Player of Games" and "Consider
Phlebas".

Anything by Vernor S. Vinge especially "Zones of Thought" series.

"Daemon", "Freedom(tm)", "Kill Decision" and "Influx" by Daniel Suarez.

"The Martian" by Andy Weir.

Anything by Neal Stephenson, especially "Reamde: A Novel" and "Cryptonomicon".

Anything by Hannu Rajaniemi, especially "The Fractal Prince".

~~~
Tomte
I've just finished the first three Culture novels.

Consider Phlebas starts great, but loses a lot during the rest of the book.

The Player of Games is okay, but by far not as good as people told me.

Use of Weapons is _excellent_. I'll have to re-read it in a few months.

~~~
moomin
I thought the same thing the first time I read Consider Phlebas. Having now
read it over 20 times, it's safe to say I changed my mind.

My key to the novel: it's all about the nature of identity. The very first
line is something of deep personal significance, but he's forgotten why. He
steals identities. It ends with the mind taking his name.

It's a keeper.

~~~
macmac
I couldn't agree more. "The Player of Games" also only improved for me with
time and depth of context provided by the subsequent Culture novels.

------
arethuza
Neal Stephenson, _Anathem_

Iain M Banks, _Use of Weapons_

Greg Egan, _Diaspora_ and _Permutation City_

Frank Herbert, _Dune_

Kim Stanley Robinson, the Mars trilogy

Vernon Vinge: _A Fire Upon the Deep_ and _A Deepness in the Sky_

[Note to Hollywood: can we please have a Culture movie?]

~~~
dghf
> [Note to Hollywood: can we please have a Culture movie?]

The only one I can think of where they _might_ be able to stay more or less
true to the source is _Consider Phlebas,_ wherein the 'hero' fights _for_ a
monotheistic alien race _against_ a bunch of godless communists.

Plus I would dearly love to see the _Clear Air Turbulence_ 's escape from the
depths of that GSV rendered on the big screen.

~~~
macmac
Caveat regarding note to Hollywood: Please only allow Nolan to direct,
otherwise we are not interested.

~~~
arethuza
Actually, I always wanted to see Luc Besson (Fifth Element) direct a movie of
_Consider Phlebas_.

Edit: On the subject of Banks movies - one scene I would love to see (in
addition to the CAT escaping from The Ends of Invention) is the scene with the
Ethnarch and Zakalwe in UoW, might make a splendid cold open.

 _" I," said the man, "am called Cheradine Zakalwe." He leveled the gun at
Ethnarch's nose. "You are called dead."_

I just realised how carefully worded that is...

~~~
dghf
If that means we get Jean Reno as Bora Horza Gobuchul, I'm in.

------
mofle
I maintain a community created list of Sci-Fi novels worth reading:

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-
scifi#novels](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-scifi#novels)

------
edem
Since the OP asked about books not authors my favourite book is "Foundation
and Earth" (Isaac Asimov), "Childhood's End" (A.C. Clarke) and Solaris
(Stainslaw Lem).

------
elorant
Everything from Asimov.

The Mars trilogy by Kim Stanley Robinson.

The Culture books from Iain Banks.

The Rama series from Clarke although it got tiresome after a while.

The Sparrow and Children of God from Mary Doria Russell.

Contact by Sagan which by the way is one of the very few sci-fi books that
were successfully depicted in movies.

Brave new world from Huxley. Old one but still highly relevant.

The first ones from Gibson.

The Enter series by Orson Scott Card.

Bradbury's Farhenheit 451. This one is a classic.

Revelation Space from Alaistair Reynolds who writes the most hardcore sci-fi
I've ever come across.

------
aaronem
Peter Watts's _Blindsight_ \- easily the best SF novel I've read in the last
decade. I haven't got round to _Echopraxia_ yet, but I doubt it'll fail to
live up to its predecessor.

Also, while I have no use whatsoever for Stross's "Singularity" stuff, his
Laundry Files series excels, especially for an inveterate old Lovecraft fan
such as myself. If you want a taste, there are some shorts available online --
"Overtime" and "Funny Farm" are good places to start; "Equoid" is the most
recent, but it's not representative, and it's also the weakest entry in the
series as a whole due to its poor characterization and reliance on shock and
gruesomeness rather than the more insidious sort of horror in which the rest
of the series specializes.

I'm sort of surprised to see that no one has yet mentioned Heinlein; I know
he's a politically divisive figure in the fandom, to say the least, but he's
also the great granddaddy of the modern field, and such prominence deserves
recognition. (Hell, he was pushing the Rapture of the Nerds before any of its
modern adherents was even _born_!) Granted that his later works tend to bog
down in self-referentiality and author tracts on the evils of Communism and
the benefits of casual nudism; in his prime, though, he was an author and
storyteller practically beyond compare.

In particular, his _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ remains a classic among
classics; _The Puppet Masters_ even more so, to the extent of spawning
practically a whole subgenre of second-rate imitations; and, for a lighter
entry, his oft-overlooked _The Door into Summer_ is a sweet story in which
all's well that ends well and the importance of feline companionship in a
well-rounded life is not overlooked.

~~~
akkartik
You better doubt it, Echopraxia fails to live up to Blindsight. Aren't sequels
that match the original the exception rather than the rule?

~~~
aaronem
Sure. On the other hand, I found Watts's _Rifters_ trilogy to be strong
throughout, and I'd previously assumed that he'd turn in the same strong
performance with his latest series.

In what way does _Echopraxia_ fail to live up to its predecessor? I'm
eventually going to get around to it, but if it's going to disappoint me, I'd
like to know ahead of time so that I can go into it with my expectations
better calibrated.

------
abhianet
I wonder why no one mentioned "The Hitchhiker's Guide to Galaxy" (Douglas
Adams) yet. I died laughing twice while reading it.

------
Jedd
Doubtless there'll be lots of strong opinions, and (hopefully, usefully) lots
of duplicates that you can then tote up to get a bit of a consensus.

Iain M. Banks - all his Culture books are fantastic, but I'll single out
'Excession' since you seek titles.

Neal Stephenson's 'Anathem'

Stephen Donaldson (most famous for the Thomas Covenant tri-trilogy) wrote a
5-book 'Gap Series'. I have _very_ fond memories of it, though it's been two
decades since I read it.

Philip K. Dick wrote a tonne of good stuff (and a bit of meh) but my two
favourite are Clans of the Alphane Moon (the first Dick I read), and Valis (a
bit more conventional to have on the favourite list)

Ursula Le Guin also has a huge body of excellent work - Left Hand of Darkness,
and The Dispossessed are my favourites.

I really loved Roger Zelazny's Lord Of Light, though I understand it's not
conventionally considered his best work.

------
crazychrome
For 22+ years I believed Foundation series by Issac Asimov was unparalleled,
since first read when I was 10. It changed after the _Three Body Problem_ ,
especially the 2nd and 3rd installments, _The dark forest_ , _The forever
death_. I don't expect to add more to the list in my life span.

------
robbdavis
Kim Stanley Robinson's "2312" carries on from the Mars Trilogy. Stephenson's
"REAMDE", "The Diamond Age", "Cryptonomicon" and "Snow Crash" Does alternate
history count her? If so, Robinson's "The Years of Rice and Salt" is great

------
jfoucher
Really surprised to see no mention of H. G. Wells here, so I'm just going to
add it :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Time_Machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Time_Machine)

You can get it at project Gutemberg, so no excuse not to read it.

Any book by French author Barjavel are also worth reading in my opinion,
especially "La Nuit des Temps" / "The Ice People" (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ice_People_%28Barjavel_nov...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ice_People_%28Barjavel_novel%29)
) and "Ravage" / "Ashes, Ashes" (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravage_%28novel%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravage_%28novel%29)
)

~~~
mojotoad
On that note, I highly recommend The Time Ships, by Stephen Baxter. He picks
up where The Time Machine leaves off and takes the story into some amazing
directions.

------
Bzomak
Some which I have re-read recently and still enjoyed:

    
    
      William Gibson's Sprawl trilogy
    
      Frank Herbert's Dune series
    
      Isaac Asimov's Foundation series
    
      Frederik Pohl's "Gateway"
    
      Robert Heinlein's "The Moon is a harsh Mistress"
    

Some which I remember liking when I read them many years ago as a teenager:

    
    
      E.E. Doc Smith's Lensman series
    
      David Brin's Uplift series
    
      Peter F. Hamilton's Greg Mandel trilogy and The Night's 

Dawn trilogy

    
    
      Orson Scott Card's "Ender's Game"
    
      George R. Dickson's "Dorsai!"

------
Yetanfou
One of the read-worthy books which immediately came to mind is Neverness [1]
by David Zindell. It is actually the 'prequel' to a series ('A requiem for
Homo Sapiens' [2]) which I have yet to read, but it stands by itself as far as
I'm concerned.

If you like SF, mathematics and deep ideas, this might be a book for you.

[1]
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/968997.Neverness](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/968997.Neverness)

[2]
[http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/399921.David_Zindell](http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/399921.David_Zindell)

~~~
aardvark179
Neverness is not a prequel since it was written before A Requiem For Homo
Sapiens.

That sort of sloppy thinking would get you killed as a pilot. :-)

Also, autocorrect really doesn't want to let me type Neverness.

~~~
Yetanfou
Prequel in the sense of being named 'A Requiem for Homo Sapiens 0'. I think
I'll find my way through the manifold yet...

~~~
dasmoth
That's definitely retroactive, my old copy says no such thing.

Neverness is a fabulous book though. RfHS also worthwhile, but does sprawl a
bit for my taste.

------
moomin
You realize not a single person has mentioned a female author? Let's fix that:

The Long Tomorrow by Leigh Brackett

The Doomsday Book by Connie Willis

Among Others by Jo Walton

Feed by Mira Grant

The Hunger Games!

The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms by N.K. Jemisin

Grass by Sheri S Tepper

Gate of Ivrael and Downbelow Station by CJ Cherryh

And the fabulous space opera:

Ancillary Justice by Ann Leckie

~~~
huxley
Octavia Butler wrote some amazing stuff too.

~~~
moomin
So I'm told, although I haven't read any. I understand that quite a lot of
it's pretty grim, so I need to be in the mood for it.

There's a reason most of the things listed here are basically adventure
stories...

------
kubiiii
Many of the already mentionned books. Hal Clement's Mission of Gravity, in the
hard science genre.

As a kid I was absolutely stunned by The Tripods. I highly recommend these
books (trilogy) for your kids (10-13 yo).

------
jacobroufa
I'm currently working my way through Stephen Baxter's Manifold trilogy. His
writing is incredibly insightful and psychedelic. I'd also suggest the Time
Ships (only authorized Time Machine sequel) and anything from the Xeelee
universe. Maybe start with Vacuum Diagrams?

David Brin's Uplift series is brilliantly written, and personifies non-human
characters wonderfully.

Heinlein has been a favorite of mine since I was a kid, and his writing always
makes me giddy.

------
wedesoft
Arthur C. Clarke: 2001

Arthur C. Clarke: Rendezvous with Rama

Pierce Anthony and Robert E. Margroff: The Ring

Larry Niven, Jerry Pournelle and Steven Barnes: The Legacy of Heorot

Stanislaw Lem: The Invincible

Isaac Asimov: The Foundation Trilogy

------
jacquesm
The Space Merchants

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Space_Merchants](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Space_Merchants)

------
profexile
A couple books that I'd recommend for their attention to biology and genetics
as the scientific driver:

Julie Czerneda's Species Imperative Trilogy: Survival, Migration, and
Regeneration.

Maragaret Atwood, anything, but recently the MaddAddam trilogy: Oryx and
Crake, Year of the Flood, and Maddaddam.

Nancy Kress' Sleepless series: Beggars in Spain, Beggars and Choosers, and
Beggars Ride.

------
exar0815
I got hooked on SciFi with David Webers Harrington-Series which I found after
enjoying the old Hornblower Series. Since then I enjoyed much omthe Kantaki-
Cycle of Andreas Eschbach and the Collector/Justifier Series by Markus Heitz,
even though they are what I would call typical german SciFi: Humans as
nuisance in a peaceful and orderly Galaxy.

------
ldc
Eric Schwitzgebel composed a list of "philosophically interesting" SF from the
recommendations of 34 professional philosophers:

[http://www.faculty.ucr.edu/~eschwitz/SchwitzPapers/SF-
Master...](http://www.faculty.ucr.edu/~eschwitz/SchwitzPapers/SF-
MasterList-141103-byauthor.pdf)

It also includes non-printed media.

------
dasmoth
Poul Anderson's "Technic" stories, e.g. "The Trouble Twisters". Must re-read
some.

Somewhat more recent: pretty-much anything by David Brin.

For my taste, a lot of recent sci-fi seems to be a little _too_ focused on
politics and society vs. the exhileration of a good technical solution. But do
enjoy Charles Stross and John Scalzi.

------
TimSchumann
Haven't seen it mentioned, so I thought I'd chime in. My favorite new series
has been 'The Expanse' by James S.A. Corey.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Abraham_(author)#The_Exp...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Abraham_\(author\)#The_Expanse)

------
primitivesuave
There are some _excellent_ books in this thread (makes sense that the HN
community would know their sci fi) - a short story addition to the list is
"The Machine Stops" by E. M. Forster. Totally changed my opinion technology's
impact on the modern world.

------
kelu124
Hey, I'd say Snow Crash (for history in geekery). The Ender series. Some of
Neil Gaiman (I do love TPratchett, though not on this list) ..

At the moment I'm a lot into short stories, and that'd mean Ted Chiang of
course, and Greg Evan, as well as some of Vinge Vernor.

------
akkartik
[http://akkartik.name/post/scifi](http://akkartik.name/post/scifi)

Recommendations here that I consider over-rated: Ramez Naam, Daniel Suarez,
Reamde. I also couldn't get through Three-body Problem. I might try again,
though.

------
TheLoneWolfling
I enjoy The Queendom of Sol series, by Wil McCarthy.

Also, A Fire Upon the Deep / A Deepness in the Sky.

------
msh
Ancillary Justice by Ann Leckie is some of the best science fiction/space
opera that I have read in several years (it won both the hugo and nebula).

It is well written and a good story. Its kind of a strange story of revenge
with a AI as the protagonist.

------
ledzep2
The Three-body Problem. It raises the bar of sci-fi literature in China.

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Three-Body-Problem-Cixin-
Liu/dp/07...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Three-Body-Problem-Cixin-
Liu/dp/0765377063)

~~~
mp8
Seconded! This is a fantastic book. Be warned: the English translation of the
sequel is not yet released (and you will want it).

------
rnernento
Dune - Frank Herbert

There's something mystical and very powerful about this book and the theme of
conquering fear. It also reads surprisingly well considering how dense some of
the political and technical descriptions are.

------
TheMiller
I agree with many of the recommendations here, but am surprised to see no
mention so far of "the three B's": Gregory Benford, Greg Bear, and Ben Bova.
All excellent hard science fiction authors.

------
tkimmel
Altered Carbon by Richard K. Morgan is one of my favorite books of all time,
and if you like it there are 2 more in the series.

Very smart, noir sci-fi with a lot of heady concept play -- some consider it
to be genre-defining.

------
lwgray
Top 3 for me, would be 1\. Ender's Game

2\. 2001 Space Odyssey - I sit down with Arthur for Tea at his home in
Colombo, Sri Lanka - He gave me a copy of his article in which he first
described telecommunication via satellites

3\. Snow Crash

------
tartuffe78
Lot's of my favorites already listed

Some more good ones: Ilium/Olympos - Dan Simmons Centuries - A. A. Attanasio
Callahan's Crosstime Saloon - Spider Robinson Signal to Noise - Eric Nylund

------
macmac
Remarkable consensus regarding Iain M. Banks and Vinge being top choices.
Vinge I would have expected due to his background in Computer Science, but M.
Banks is a very positive surprise.

------
madink
What about Lois McMaster Bujold ? 4 Hugo Award gota count for something ! The
Vorkosigan serie is space opera so not hard scifi but it's damn good.

------
iloveyouocean
A Fire Upon the Deep A Deepness in the Sky

both by Vernor Vinge

------
scyllax
Isaac Asimov Foundation (beside mangas!)

------
tckr
Everything from John Scalzi, start with Old Man's War and then read through
everything else.

------
rootlocus
The Hyperion Cantos by Dan Simmons.

~~~
FleshGordon
Hell yes.

------
bobcostas55
Greg Egan - Permutation City

Peter Watts - Blindsight

------
TimSAstro
'Deep Six' (short story anthology) and 'Wind-up Girl' by Paolo Bacigalupi.

------
dghf
Joe Haldeman, _The Forever War._

Michael Moorcock, _An Alien Heat_ & _Behold the Man._

------
pkudel4
Prey is a novel by Michael Crichton - @everyone

------
firegrind
Snow Crash edit : and Ambient, by Jack Womack

------
yaongi
The three stigmata of palmer eldritch

------
bruna597
Snow Crash Childhood's End

------
onion2k
Star Maker by Olaf Stapledon.

~~~
mif
_Last and First Men_ is incredible and one of my favourites. Also because of
it's unprecedented time scale.

------
huhtenberg
Lord of the Light

Dune

Neuromancer

Hyperion

Snow Crash

Use of Weapons

Pandora's Star / Judas Unchained

